# The New Amazon Echo Silver



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I didn't notice a post about this. So just sharing this SNL spoof in case anyone missed it, lol!






https://youtu.be/YvT_gqs5ETk


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Brilliant. I need one!


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH made me come in and watch that clip - I couldn't stop laughing...


----------

